

Square talking to banks about possible 2014 IPO (no paywall) - jonbwhite
http://www.sfgate.com/technology/article/Square-talking-to-banks-about-possible-2014-IPO-4962089.php

======
jonbwhite
I resubmitted from here [1] since the link was paywalled, but freely
accessible from sfgate instead of sfchronicle.

[1] -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6691034](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6691034)

------
colinbartlett
> "Square, which makes credit card readers that plug into mobile devices."

Perhaps the worst explanation of Square's business model I have ever seen.

